# The Mousse is Loose!



## theprivatechef (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello out there in Cheftalk land,
It seems every time a make a mousse, it always comes out loose no matter what recipe I use. I have know idea how anyone makes a mousse that can actually hold-up in between the layers of a cake. Can anybody help?
The Private Chef


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What kind of mousse?  Maybe someone in pastry can help you.


----------



## theprivatechef (Mar 19, 2010)

Any kind, chocolate, white chocolate. I've never worked professionally in pastry. Is it okay to post there?
Thanks,
The Private Chef


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What's your formula?  For chocolate you just have to make the ganache with less cream and more chocolate.  Same for white chocolate.  Maybe use cream stabilizer.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

If  you are making  geltine-set mousse, be sure to allow the base mixture containing the gelatine to set a bit ( when the mix at sides of the bowl start to firm up)  before adding  the  whipped cream/italian meringue otherwise it will be runny and not set properly.


----------



## bossacafez (Sep 28, 2010)

i always use a base for mousse, such as creme anglaise or pate a bombe, followed by gelatin and whipped cream. it works beautifully and they're stable enough to hold inbetween layers in my entremets.


----------

